# 12 Lead Motor Diagram?



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I Google both those from time to time to explain them to others. Know how to Google?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes sir, is there a specific diagram or page you revert back too? Thanks for your help


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

We won't do your homework for you. The building blocks should be in your textbook & class notes. This is an assignment for you to learn something.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you strive to get someone else to do it for you, you are heading toward Business Management, not Electrician Certification... We are not a Business Management site.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

You’ll have to rephrase the question if your gonna get help from this crowd. 

“I’ll bet none of you geniuses here can draw a ladder logic diagram and a motor winding drawing of a 12 lead wye start delta run motor”

Now sit back and wait for the answers to pour in.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> You’ll have to rephrase the question if your gonna get help from this crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I did it almost every day of my life for 10 years... I probably would still google it now. Wye-Delta is dinosaur stuff; good to know in case you come across it, but not worth spending a lot of time on learning how to do it any more. Solid Start Starters are far far better now and even though Wye Delta is still a little cheaper in some cases, it is far more risky to use. I haven't built one in 20+ years now.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The only place I ever seen them was in fire pump controllers. And all I ever had to worry about was L1,L2,L3. 

Elevators too. But that’s the same thing. Just feed a disconnect. Today’s traction elevators are nothing. Very small motors compared to what they used to be. Now they don’t even get elevator machine rooms. Unless there banked together. Now there just a door buck into the hoistway. The controller gets welded to the back side of the door jam. It blocks off the hole so nobody can fall into the shaft. 

One job we’re doing now, the controller is in the door frame of the elevator on the top floor. It’s only three floors. You stand with one foot in the open elevator, and one on the floor outside to wire it. 

Where’s the elevator repair guy going to hide for days on end when he comes to repair it?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

This looks like a pretty cool thing. Never heard of this type of wiring before. A quick google search taught me alot about them in about 2 minutes... But as the others have said, This is homework.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This looks like a pretty cool thing. Never heard of this type of wiring before. A quick google search taught me alot about them in about 2 minutes... But as the others have said, This is homework.


It's interesting. I remember finally "getting" why checking for voltage across a contact showed whether or not it was good. :smile: Yes, I needed that to troubleshoot!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Possibly similar to a motor reversing contactor on a commercial washing machine.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I actually saw a Wye-delta starter in a new Gardner-Denver air compressor the other day. I was surprised. I didn't know anyone would still use that anymore. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Just about every Sullair and Atlas-Copco rotary screw compressor I've ever hooked up had a Y-∆ starter. 

The last 2 I did had only 2 contractors. 1,2 and 3 were always energized and 6,4 and 5 were open for stop, connected Y for start and ∆ for run. 

Seemed like a chintzy setup but it works.........


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

http://www.goevans.com/filesSite/EHB_pgs0803.pdf

Page 4


----------

